# Litter box?



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

So I'm debating on if I should just get rid of Betsy's litter box all together. She doesn't use it at all. The only way poop even makes it in there is it just happens to fly in there when she runs. Should I keep it? I've heard that you should put it where she normally does her business, but the only time she does anything is when she runs on her wheel. Suggestions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Most people just put the litter box under the wheel for that reason - most hedgehogs are going to go on their wheel no matter what, and not all can be trained to go in their litter box in addition to the wheel. If you can't fit it under the wheel, I would just go ahead and take it out - I ended up doing that pretty quickly with Lily's corner litter box and later made a small coroplast one to go under her wheel.


----------

